# Found this article on cleaning minerals...



## adshepard (Nov 9, 2006)

... and I thought it might be helpful for bottle and insulator cleaning.  It describes the use of muriatic acid, oxalic acid and other mathods pretty thoroughly.

http://www.rockhounds.com/rockshop/john_betts/clean1.html

 Alan


----------

